# Psyllium Husk Powder



## 16787 (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi, I'm an IBS sufferer and I'm a combination Diarrhea/constipation. When I was at my worst it was mostly diarrhea with really severe spasms in my upper digestive tract. I tried just about everything. This is one I hadn't heard of until this year, 2004/5. Doctors put me on Celexa, and it did slow it down somewhat, but what made it extra better was the use of Psyllium Husk.When starting take it like this:3 tablespoons in an 8oz. glass of juice or water. Immediately follow with another glass of water. If you wait to drink it ... well you'll find out for yourself







. Kind of gets very hard. Take it just before you go to bed so its working overnight.Do this for 3 weeks. Then 2 tbsps for 3 weeks. 1 tbsps for as long as its working for you. There are additional instructions on the bag once you've done this part of it. The above gets your bowels accustomed to the husk.I forgot to add that I purchased it at a Health Food Store.Hope this helps,Tanya


----------



## 19974 (Apr 3, 2005)

I certainly agree with you about taking physillium (sp) - Metamucil. I have been taking a heaping teaspoon full in a full glass of water every evening for about 4 years. That together with calcium caltrate help me to live as near a normal life as is possible. I recommend that everyone at least give it a try.


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

Hi-Please see my post too on Konsyl Fiber update.I too have had success with fiber. I have very strong anxiety induced D...so combined with anti-anxiety drugs, and the fiber to bulk up my stool so if I do have urges/anxiety-the stool is not just watery etc.My GI thinks Konsyl is the very best on the market (maybe he has stock in the company..lol)But I do like it better than the metamucil I tried many years ago. I also tried the tablets, but he says the power mixed with and followed by lots of water, is far better.Konsyl ingredients state:"psyllium hydrophhilic mucilloid" no sugar, no color...it is kind of beige. No taste either. I don't find it hard to drink at all.YOu are right though...shake it up good...it can lump quickly.Jeanne


----------



## 19150 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm new to the whole IBS thing, or at least to the D part of it. I didn't realize that all of the C and gas and bloating I've been having all of these years was IBS. The wonderful things you can learn on the internet... Anyway, the Psyllium Husk, you are saying to use it for D? Does it cause the gas and bloating?


----------



## 19974 (Apr 3, 2005)

Some people report that they have more gas when they first start using Metamucil but after your body adjusts it is no problem. With me it never caused more gas; it just makes the bowel movement more normal and well formed - not watery.


----------



## Lagomorph (Mar 4, 2005)

I just started taking 100% psyllium husk as well. I have been taking calcium carbonate for IBS-D since I joined this bb. But, I'm finding it hard to get through the whole glass of the psyllium. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## 16787 (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi, I too have trouble getting the full glass of psyllium down, but I'm guessing eventually I will.Konsyl I've never tried but will definitely be looking into that one as well. Since my bowels have gotten really bad, fibre is something that just doesn't like me at all. Any kind of fibre pill, multivitamin, upsets this wonderful balance I have right now of only being in pain sometimes.







Alyson, psyllium hasn't caused gas or bloating for me. Sometimes I get nauseaus, even though I'm not sure that's the psyllium or the IBS. I don't know if you've had the spasms yet, but their the ones .... ouch. If you can take something now and not get to the spasm point you're ten miles ahead at least.







.Lots of luck,Tanya


----------



## 16787 (Apr 12, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone has the upper digestive track burning and indigestion as well? What do you all do to ease that pain?Tanya


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

Hi-I don't have any problems with the Konsyl fiber...it has literally no taste and when you shake it up good...it's just little particles in the water...I just gulp it down, follow it by another glass of water.I don't have "strong" bowels...but I have a strong stomach, maybe some are more sensitive.Konsyl helps me a great deal so far...and I take calcium too....3 times a day, 2 times for the fiber.I do have a bit more gas, but not bad, and not smelly at all. The first week I took the Konsyl about 3 months ago now, doc told me to take it all at one time. I did so late afternoon..and found I did get crampy at night.Now that I am taking it twice a day, and I guess my system is used to it, I have no cramps with it.For me, it really does bulk my stools...much more control..and I don't have those long 3 to 4 days of constipation I used to get because I'd have a bad day of lots of loose stools.Because I am chicken, I still use imodium before something stressful...but I think I take about 1/2 the amount I did before the Konsyl fiber.It's not a cure...but I have only had 2 instances of real urgency and loose stool in the past weeks I've been on it. Both times, I could feel it coming on, and I think it was from someting I ate..because it was not during a stressful time, or in an emabarrasing situation. Jeanne


----------



## Lagomorph (Mar 4, 2005)

The Konsyl must be a finer than the psyllium husk. But that's the most natural one I can get here. I'm a chicken too I'll take one immodium just to get me through certain situations. But, I used to have to take at least two. I haven't had any urgencies since starting psyllium so far. But, classes are over so it's not a fair evaluation. I guess I'll find out in exams!


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lago- Konsyl is called "psyllium hurdophilic mucilloid" on the packaging. It is very powdery before you add it to water...but you can see the little grains of fiber.It can be purchased on the internet at the drug store sites. The big container costs about $15.00, but used like I do, it lasted 2 months, so that's not bad compared to the cost of imodium!If what you are taking works for you though, I'd just keep on with it. For some reason, my GI just thinks the Konsyl is the best. I really shy away from foods with fiber, so I know I needed more, just for my general health if nothing else.Good luckJeanne


----------



## 14284 (Mar 29, 2005)

I have used Konsyl for a few years. I have always been on the D side (usually very soft)and my doctor had told me to try it. I only use a teaspoon (someone mentioned multiple tablespoons) per 8 oz of water every night and it works great. If I skip it I am very soft the next day or two.


----------



## Lagomorph (Mar 4, 2005)

That's the amount I am using too for my IBS-D. One teaspoon at night.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Can I take caltrate& psyllium husk at the same time?

Thanks.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

Yes just make sure you drink enough fluids


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks,mellosphere.


----------

